# The tips to install Lexmark Z33 for gentoo

## Jim Wang

I have made my Z33 print. I share my tips to install the driver.

1. Make sure that usb is support for your kernel.

    you can type "cat /proc/bus/usb/devices" to check

2. Download the driver package from Lexmark site.

http://drivers.lexmark.com/drivers.nsf/printer+driver/69AA697BD5D666BD85256A87004A3578?OpenDocument&Lexmark+Z33+Color+Jetprinter

3. add lprng to your existing USE var list. 

     USE="lprng other_var1 other_var2

3. download lprng

    $ emerge lprng    

    $ rc-update add lprng default

    $ mv /etc/lprng/printcap /etc/printcap

    $ ln -sf /etc/printcap /etc/lprng/printcap

4. download the ghostscript 

    $ emerge ghostscript

5. download the enscript

    $ emerge enscript

6. download killproc

    $ emerge killproc

7. download rpm

    $emerge rpm

8. Prepare sone dir.

    $mkdir /etc/rc.d 

    $ln -s /etc/init.d /etc/rc.d/init.d

    $mkdir /etc/rc.d/rc3.d

    $mkdir /etc/rc.d/rc5.d 

7. install the driver package from lexmark

    - unpack the package,you will have two file.

       one is REAME,the other is lexmarkz33-1.0.4.sh

    - sh lexmarkz33-1.0.4.sh ( in X )

     ( If you get error messages in  the

       installation of the Lexmark driver, ignore it. )

8. $rc-update add lexlmd default

9. Now you can print .Reboot your computer[/b]

I hope it will help you

                                                                                      Jim

----------

## krt

you could just use cups... it simpilifies the steps tremendously.  Point, click... test print.. 

just be sure to firewall off remote access to TCP port 631 on any box that you run CUPS on.. no need to have pesky people trying to play with your printer configurations!

----------

## chavez

 *krt wrote:*   

> you could just use cups... it simpilifies the steps tremendously.  Point, click... test print.. 
> 
> just be sure to firewall off remote access to TCP port 631 on any box that you run CUPS on.. no need to have pesky people trying to play with your printer configurations!

 

Krt,

How exactly do you protect the port? I realize they must be root to make changes but is there an easy way to make the port only accessible by localhost?

Nevermind, iptables is the answer.

----------

## mmm876

Hello Jim, i read your The tips to install Lexmark Z33 for gentoo post. But  after 

8. $rc-update add lexlmd default --> "lexlmd file not exist"

when try to print :

lpr -Plexmarkz35  example.txt

not return any error but not print, then enter lpq and return

Printer: lexmarkZ35@localhost 'lp'

 Queue: 1 printable job

 Server: pid 19399 active

 Unspooler: pid 1255 active

 Status: IF filter 'LexmarkZ35' filter msg - '/usr/bin/LexmarkZ35: line 111: usleep: command not found' at 11:32:18.633

 Rank   Owner/ID                  Class Job Files                 Size Time

active mmm876@localhost+330         A   330 prueba.txt              12 11:32:16

if i try lpq second time get no server active message:

Printer: lexmarkZ35@localhost 'lp'

 Queue: no printable jobs in queue

 Server: no server active

 Status: keeping error job 'mmm876@localhost+330' at 11:32:24.966

 Rank   Owner/ID                  Class Job Files                 Size Time

error  mmm876@localhost+330         A   330 ERROR: job removal requested

i must change printcap file adding lp as alias:

##PRINTTOOL3## LOCAL

lexmarkZ35|lp:\

 :sd=/var/spool/lpd/lexmark:\

 :mx#0:\

 :mc#99:\

 :sh:\

 :rw:\

 :lp=/dev/null:\

 :if=/usr/bin/LexmarkZ35:\

 :lf=/var/spool/lexmark/Z35Driver/lpd.log:

how can fix?

thanks in advance.

----------

## ctford0

I have a Z32 and could never get the thing to work correctly with lpr, however cups is much easier.  You still use the lexmark provided driver, but you have to get a foomatic kit also....

more here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=24813&highlight=z32

hope this helps...

chris

----------

